# San Luis de Sabinillas



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone, it's been ages since I've posted, but I lurk in the shadows daily!

We have plans to eventually settle in Costa Del Sol in the next few years (Irish, so Brexit does not come into play) so we made a couple short trips over in last 2 years to get a feel for locations. Unfortunately life and Covid got in the way, so we've not been able to continue in person. I'm continuing my research online and wondering about San Luis de Sabinillas. Does anyone here know the location? Might you be able to comment on the following?

1. Obviously it is quieter in the winter months, but do most of the beach side cafes and shop close up for the winter? Is it a ghost town?

2. What level of English is spoken? We will be learning Spanish of course, but until we get some good solid practice under our belts, could we manage ok for a year or two? (Would intend to use a translator for anything very important .. so just day to day.. shops, chemist, Dr for a cough type of thing etc)

3. Is there any known funny situations with planning permissions or such? I recall reading a year or two ago that there was some possible problems with some newer builds around Estapona and a few people got stung. Not necessarily looking for a new build, but wouldn't rule it out. 

We have full intentions of going to visit the area, but until things have calmed down with Covid I'm afaid I just get to look through the internet 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi - know it well. Haven't been there for some time but I don't suppose it's changed much.

Nice place - I could live there.

Quieter but certainly not dead in the winter I would say.

I shouldn't think you would have much difficulty with English. I remember going to a lawyer (or possibly notario) some years ago and she was astonished that I could speak Spanish - she obviously dealt mainly with English speakers. In any case I expect you'll pick up 'shop' Spanish pretty quickly.

Sorry - no idea about planning problems.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You could live in Sabi as the locals call it for years and not need to speak a word of Spanish . It's a town with a very large proportion of British and other Northern European immigrants.

Certainly not quiet in winter. Loads of bars, restaurants, live music. A lively social scene.

Manilva which is up the hill to the north is quieter.

Unlike Jimenato, it's not a place I could live in but then he's more sociable than me. I live a twenty minute drive away and until three years ago had never set foot in Sabinillas although I've lived here since 2008. I have a couple of friends who've lived and worked happily there for nearly thirty years and there is a good sense of community amongst the immigrants of all nationalities.

I've not heard of any problems with planning applications in Sabinillas - not heard of any in Estepona either, apart from a few permissions given for cash almost twenty years ago. The Alcalde involved in that is currently facing trial and afaik no buildings were demolished, apart from a rather unsightly hotel.

Until last year's municipal elections, Sabinillas/Manilva had a British immigrant Councillor. He got defeated but has a paid post with the new Council - happens a lot in Spain - and is very helpful and an excellent dispenser of advice.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Do they still have that large Sunday market there? I bought a hand carved toddlers rocking chair for Grandson at the grand price of 1000 pesetas. Still have it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> Do they still have that large Sunday market there? I bought a hand carved toddlers rocking chair for Grandson at the grand price of 1000 pesetas. Still have it.


I think so. Until a few years ago ADANA had a stall there.

It's a great place to go fundraising. Very generous community. Property prices and rents cheaper than in Estepona. Very built-up area now, surrounded by huge urbanisations.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes - huge market still I believe. 

It has moved location though since the time of pesetas.


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for your replies jimenato and mrypg9 

It sounds like it might be a place we would be interested. A good social scene and live music is right up our alley! We don't like things to be crazy busy at all times, but we also don't want to be wandering around a ghost town in the off season. We live in the city centre of Dublin, so we are used to a bit if hustle and bustle. 

Fingers crossed the covid eases up and we can travel for a visit soon. I'm eager to do this, but we need to do it responsibly and make sure we time things right. Capitol gains tax has me in a quandry as if we needed to pay it in Spain, it would be substantial so we need to figure out a solution to cover us. Fingers crossed 2021 is our year and we can do this


----------



## Jgh777 (Sep 13, 2020)

I agree with mrypg9 comments. 
KVP - I´m originally from Dublin, retired early 2 years ago, renting in the Manilva area before a purchase this year hopefully. I´ve stayed in Estespona, La Duquesa and currently Sabi. Notwithstanding the lack of tourists and the strictly enforced COVID restrictions, it´s a bustling little town, mostly Spanish and far from a ghost town even now in mid-winter. Conversely I walked to Duquesa lunchtime last Saturday, a lovely place, but apart from a few dozen people in the portside restaurants, it was extremely quiet. 
Sabi has the larger shopping outlets Lidl and Mercadona land side of the A7 within walking distance from the centre. Many facilities in the centre on the beach side, 2 medium size supermarkets and lots of local local mini markets stocking the basics. What I like though is that are the other services available which mean you don´t have to trek to Estepona in most cases - opticians, dentists, barbers, mobile phone outlets, banks and ATMS etc. Some restaurants and coffee shops have closed their doors, I really hope things improve for them this year, but many are open and thriving, even during the week, with a mix of resident ex-pats and locals. Two Irish bars also. 

I am beginners level Spanish but have rarely had any issues with conversing in English, the local standard of English is very good. 

CGT and planning issues I can´t help with sorry.

Best of luck!


----------

